# Mythbusters go furry!



## Shouden (Sep 5, 2008)

Was watching Mythbusters on Wednesday and enjoyed watching Tory and Kari dressing up in Furry suits to scare goats into fainting. What do you guys think: you want to see more of it?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

Shouden said:


> Was watching Mythbusters on Wednesday and enjoyed watching Tory and Kari dressing up in Furry suits to scare goats into fainting. What do you guys think: you want to see more of it?



...no, not really.  I like my MythBusters sans-fur.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude, I missed this how?  XD  *wants rerun now plz*  Fainting goats + fursuits = lolios.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 6, 2008)

WANT.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha.. sounds hilarious. Did they scare the begeegees out of the goats?


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

I laughed so hard when Kari flashed the goats!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 6, 2008)

the goats were probably thinking

"how far has humankind fallen?"


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> the goats were probably thinking
> 
> "how far has humankind fallen?"


 
What do you mean "probably"?

of course they were thinking that!


----------



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Haha.. sounds hilarious. Did they scare the begeegees out of the goats?



Well, they got them to faint. (A first for the Discovery Channel as  Mike Rowe couldn't get them to faint on camera during an episode of Dirty Jobs.) Tori was in a goat suit and Kari was a cow. It was pretty funny....and yes, Kari flashed the goats...nothing happened.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 6, 2008)

This reminds me of Jackass, when ( I think ) Steve-O put on a pink bunny costume and entered a cougar's cage. That was fun.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 6, 2008)

are you sure you didnt have a mental breakdown imagining two people trying to scare goats in fursuits, thats the only explanation i can think of

btw wtf was the myth? furries are scary to goats?


----------



## Shouden (Sep 6, 2008)

the myth was do goats really faint. And technically they don't, their muscles in their legs stiffen up and sometimes they fall over so it appears that they are fainting. This usually occurs when they are startled or frightened.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 6, 2008)

still furry suits lol just kick them in the balls that'll make 'em stiffen


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 6, 2008)

Violence towards animals in a TV show?


----------



## Frasque (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn't see that, poor goats though.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 6, 2008)

Fun fact: Fursuits are known and used as such outside the fandom, closely followed by the term "Furry" itself to designate such suits or, indeed, anthropomorphic animals.

YouTube please?


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw that last night! ( I recorded it ) That was _AWESOME_ and infact my first reaction was indeed "Oh, this HAS to be on FA."

I don't think Kari's a cow, though. xD


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

Frasque said:


> I didn't see that, poor goats though.



Meh, it's not as big a deal as you'd think.  They don't come out any worse for wear, really - Tennessee Fainting Goats are hardy creatures.  They just have a peculiar defense reflex when startled or scared.


----------



## artwithapulse (Sep 6, 2008)

Aren't they those collapsible goats? Which is actually a breed?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

artwithapulse said:


> Aren't they those collapsible goats? Which is actually a breed?



Tennessee Fainting Goats.  Also called "Wooden Leg" goats.  Google for great justice.


----------



## artwithapulse (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tennessee Fainting Goats.  Also called "Wooden Leg" goats.  Google for great justice.



I knew I'd seen them on our local news.
'cause in Australia a foreign goat is huge news.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Meh, it's not as big a deal as you'd think. They don't come out any worse for wear, really - Tennessee Fainting Goats are hardy creatures. They just have a peculiar defense reflex when startled or scared.


 
Oh, that's good. It looks really painful for the goats, but then I don't know much about goats. I saw film of them on one of those funniest videos shows and I didn't think it was very amusing. Kind of made me nauseous to see.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Oh, that's good. It looks really painful for the goats, but then I don't know much about goats. I saw film of them on one of those funniest videos shows and I didn't think it was very amusing. Kind of made me nauseous to see.



It isn't something you should make them do constantly for lulz (come on, that would be just downright cruel), but it's generally not harmful.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 7, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Violence towards animals in a TV show?


Could've been worse, they could've tried frightening the goats with double-barrelled shotguns. <(>_o)^
Somehow, I don't think they'd get away with that so easily though... <(>_>)>


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> YouTube please?



I tried to find that, but I have not been able to yet. I am sure the video will pop up eventually.


----------



## artwithapulse (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E33IA6fxBtE

Sorry, not the mythbusters version and you have to listen to yap yap for a minute, but you get the gist. The goat curls over.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 7, 2008)

They did do an episode about sticking your finger in a rifle, stopping the bullet and exploding the barrel Bugs Bunny style, and showed a little cartoon with Adam caricatured as a groundhog . . . you could consider that furry, sort of.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2008)

Frasque said:


> They did do an episode about sticking your finger in a rifle, stopping the bullet and exploding the barrel Bugs Bunny style, and showed a little cartoon with Adam caricatured as a groundhog . . . you could consider that furry, sort of.



Jamie vaguely resembles a walrus 24/7, you could call that furry too.

(But you won't, if you have a single working brain cell in your vacuous craniums.)


----------



## Frasque (Sep 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> if you have a single working brain cell in your vacuous craniums.


 
That's assuming a lot.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 8, 2008)

artwithapulse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E33IA6fxBtE
> 
> Sorry, not the mythbusters version and you have to listen to yap yap for a minute, but you get the gist. The goat curls over.



The brief clip at 0:51 is awesome. I had that as an animated gif somewhere, fucking hilarious.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 8, 2008)

Heh. I saw that episode. I found it quite amusing.

I also find it rather amusing that someone can see something like that and the first thing that comes to their mind is "OMG FURRY." Different type of amusing, though.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 8, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Heh. I saw that episode. I found it quite amusing.
> 
> I also find it rather amusing that someone can see something like that and the first thing that comes to their mind is "OMG FURRY." Different type of amusing, though.



That wasn't my initial thought. I did think it was funny to see them in the costumes. My thought wasn't "OMG Furry!" so much as "Oh, no. I know this is going to pop up on FA sometime." And when it didn't after a couple days I figured I would start the discussion as it seemed it would make for some interesting conversations.


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 8, 2008)

lol : am I missing an eyebrow?- adam savage


----------

